# 308 Savage Tactical



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody own one? Comments or thoughts compared to other brands? Contemplating buying one and just wanted some feedback good or bad. Thanks in advance


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive never owned one but Ive heard that they cant be beat in their price range. Where you been hiding at man? We need to wet a line soon.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Sending ya txt


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

What are you comparing it too? Not that it really matters, because they are excellent rifles. The new models with the accustock and accutrigger are pretty much as close to a custom gun as you can get, without getting a custom gun. I was in the same boat around Christmas, and couldn't decide between a remington700 or a savage........I wish I would have gone with the Savage.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have posted this numerous times, cant beat a savage out of the box for overall quallity!!!!I will be getting more for sure!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Timekiller ya Im debating between a Ren700 or a Sav308. I think I ll be going with the Sav. 

Matt, if you dont mind me asking what did pay for your 308? 

Thanks


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I think most Wal-marks have them in a combo for around 300 if I remember right. That is a good deal to get you out shooting right now, and get confident with it before the season.


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a pre acu trigger 110 tactical and I am very happy with it. The new ones with the accu trigger should be really good. I have a new 12FV .223 with the accu and its very smooth.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Both Rem 700 and Savage Guns are excellent out of the box. I own a Rem 700 in 30-06 and have shot a Savage in 308 as well. Both guns were excellent. I can drive tacks with my Rem 700.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Handle a Tikka T3. I own one in .270 and it is an awesome gun for the price. Bolt is so smooth I have to make sure I chambered a round sometimes. Adjustable trigger and guaranteed 1 moa accurate from the factory.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I would go with the Remington 700


----------

